# How long before you know igf-des is working ?



## Filessika (Mar 26, 2012)

[FONT=&#23435]Ok, so I just started taking des I have only taken it twice bi lay 50 mcg first time and 60 mcg the second. So that's 25 and 30 mcg each side and I havent felt or seen anything. No unusual pumps or vascularity. I'm sure I'm being impatient but I thought it was pretty much instant with des considering its half life. I'm upping the dosage to 80mcg bi lat today, so 40 each side. [/FONT]


----------



## PappyMason (Mar 27, 2012)

Should notice pumps 15 to 25 mins into workout. Your muscles that u worked out should look huge. At least thts my experience. Got one inch bigger arms pumped up with tht stuff but it goes away not permanent at all


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 27, 2012)

With in a day or so you will see it.


----------

